# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Sao Hàn với đầu cua nam tính

## vanthinh1088

*Sao Hàn với đầu cua nam tính**Quen thuộc với hình ảnh chải chuốt và lịch lãm, đôi khi những sao nam xứ Hàn cũng khiến fan bất ngờ khi quyết định xuống tóc.*

Đầu cua bỗng trở thành đề tài hot của showbiz Hàn khi cuối tuần qua, anh chàng trưởng nhóm Big Bang - G-Dragon - bất ngờ xuất hiện với mái tóc dài chưa đến 1 cm tại festival âm nhạc _Pentaport Rock_.
Nổi tiếng là người luôn tạo ra các xu hướng thời trang nên vẻ ngoài của G-Dragon thường được "soi" rất kỹ. Chính vì thế, khi anh chàng cá tính này xuống tóc ngay lập tức thu hút được sự chú ý.
Hơn nữa, cạo đầu từng bị coi là một hành động nổi loạn ở Hàn Quốc trừ phi đó là người chuẩn bị nhập ngũ. Dù quan niệm ngày nay đã thoáng hơn nhiều nhưng đầu đinh vẫn không phải là một điều thường thấy ở xứ sở Kim chi.
Cùng xem lại một số kiểu đầu "độc" của G-Dragon và những sao nam cũng từng để đầu đinh:


G-Dragon với mái tóc mới trên sân khấu festival âm nhạc Pentaport Rock ngày 5/8

Jang Dong Gun

Won Bin

Hyun Bin
Các tin khác:
game hay 
nhac hay
miss teen 2011

----------

